# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Trying to identify if these are termites?

## Shandes

Hi all, 
We've recently moved into our new property. Prior to moving in we had a building inspection + separate pest inspection done. 
The reports indicated _possible_ termite activity, but nothing severe was noted from visual inspection. 
Recently we spotted these insects in a tree in the backyard. Could these be termites? Worried about them moving to the house next. 
Located in Metro Melbourne.   
Thank you in advance.

----------


## droog

If they were just out in the open then no, termites do not like daylight you will not find them crawling around out in the open.

----------


## Marc

Termites send out clouds of winged female and male to mate, usually in the warmer month. The termites that do the damage are underground and in mud tunnels in trees and wooden frames. Those seem to be winged termites so you have a nest nearby. Once fertilised the female must find a good place to start a new nest. Few succeed out of millions that try ... fortunately. 
Get a pest inspection and ask for a quote to have a termidor barrier around the house. Termidor stays in the ground for 10 years and kills termites as they pass through the chemical impeding the production of keratin for their exoskeleton and eventually kill the nest when it gets to the queen.

----------


## gggg

Is it possible to be springtails ?    I get them crawling on wood thats rotten a little.  Hard to see from the pictures, I would expect winged termiites to have longer bodies.

----------


## Bart1080

Hard to say from the pics but I do see winged termites here in the country many times over the spring/summer months.  Usually quite a lot flying around when they do.  Swarming, *flying termites* At sexual maturity, these '*winged* alates' or 'reproductives' grow *wings* and emerge from the colony, take to the skies and form swarms. *Flying termites* tend to swarm in Spring and Summer when temperatures, rainfall and humidity are climbing. https://pegasuspestcontrol.com.au/20...ou-need-to-do/

----------

